

Start-up founder hacks Jason Calacanis' voicemail to get attention for his pitch - conroyp
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QkTa-zWgIh8J:https://medium.com/%40avizolty/my-investment-hack-jason-calacanis-voicemail-e4b414659ad7

======
uptown
Always a great idea to document your crimes on a website. This guy is an
idiot.

